# Who will win the Women's NCAA Championship?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It was a lot easier in the heyday of UConn to predict who'll win the championship. Right now, I have no idea who'll even make it to the Final Four, much less win it - even more than usual.

Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I haven't been following that closely this year,l but so far UConn, Tenn, UNC, Rutgers, Maryland and Stanford have all looked good. Those teams also have some very good coaches at the helm. Any of those teams could win it all


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's about where I get stuck too...


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I pick Tennessee to win it all this year. Other teams look good but Tennessee is too deep, too experienced to let this one go. And while Maya Moore was getting all the pre-season hype for freshman of the year Angie Bjorklund might just steal that thunder too. Amazing to think that two freshmen won starting spots on already deep teams like UConn and Tenn.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Do you think that Bjorklund would be the difference-maker for the Lady Vols? I agree that their depth is a plus, but her game seems to be what could put them over the top.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

She extends a defense to make sure they cover out to the 3 point line and beyond. That opens up a lot of ground for Parker down low and with players like Hornbuckle and Bobbitt getting her the ball when she's open I think it really makes a difference when she's out there. 

Moore on the other hand will be a top notch player for a long, long time. She'll be scary when she hits the WNBA and has a full team of stars around her.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Moore has been ridiculous so far this year, and I'd guess that her rebounding numbers would be higher if Charles wasn't there - though UConn has a lot of tall centers or center-forwards on the roster.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I need to start watching women's basketball again...I fell off.

but by looking at the big picture, it seems like everybody in the top ten has a legitimate shot..with special emphasis on UConn, Tennessee, North Carolina, Rutgers, and Maryland...and Baylor..and Stanford.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ Moore has been ridiculous so far this year, and I'd guess that her rebounding numbers would be higher if Charles wasn't there - though UConn has a lot of tall centers or center-forwards on the roster.


Moore has been really good that's for sure. I think back before the season started pretty much everybody was calling for her to win all the freshman awards but I'm not sure that she will. SEC play is tougher than Big East. If she keeps her numbers up near that 23-25 ppg and 6-8 rpg then she'll probably make that sweep come award time just it'll be a much closer race than many expected.

Moore put up another 25 tonight with 6 rebounds and 3 of 5 shooting from three point land.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Do you think she could get her rebounding numbers up? If I had a vote, that's what would push her over the top.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

It sure wouldn't hurt her chances. Currently she's at 17.0 ppg and 6.8 rpg. She leads her team in scoring as a true freshman. She has become the #1 scoring option in the UCONN offense. Next year with Elena Delle Donne these two are going to be a serious force in NCAA ball. 

Bjorklund is the better shooter but definitely isn't the #1 option at Tennessee and so doesn't generate the big numbers. She's sitting at 10.7 ppg and only 3.4 rpg but shooting 42.5% from three point land.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Speaking of Tennessee, did you see their game yesterday? That frontcourt looked extremely good, though their opponent looked pretty weak as well.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Mississippi isn't going to be a challenge for the Lady Vols this year or probably next year. However they did out score the Lady Vols in that second half which probably led to a few extra laps the next day.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, Tennessee let up during the second half. On the other hand, their bench could have outplayed Mississippi's starters by that point...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now Candace Parker has hurt her knee. It looked bad, but they haven't said anything more about it...

Maya Moore was ridiculous against Seton Hall, going for 28 and 14 - and that shot looked textbook perfect out there.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I think they'll rest Parker a little but she's not seriously injured. Knees are a tough thing though and can take a long time to get back to 100%.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Even a partial loss of agility could be seriously damaging to her season. On the other hand, that entire Tennessee front line looks pretty good, so they may be able to rest her with relatively little dropoff...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#7 Rutgers at #2 Tennessee.....DAMN that was a good game.


But Tennessee cheated


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That clock 'hiccough' was ridiculous. Did the refs really think that time stood still?

Parker had a monster game though - her knee looked just fine. What was her final line? Something like 27, 10 and 5 blocks?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How about Larkins for UNC last night? 18 pts, 8 reb, 7 ast, 6 stl, 7-11 from the field and 4-4 from the line.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Larkins is having a great season. Definite first round WNBA pick.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

We should try to set up a WNBA mock draft once the season is over. After the first few picks, I have no clue who'll go where.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got one going on my website and the folks at WNBA Draft Net have gone all three rounds.


----------

